# Just Joined



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

Have just received an email telling me my membership pack has been despatched!

Is there ever a West Midlands meet? If not I guess East Midlands will be the one for me.

Regards,

Warren.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the club Warren.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi wozza
Welcome to the club. 
I dont know where abouts in the west mids you are but we do seem a little short of drives and meets in the west mids.
I think we need to change this if you want to meet up?

fraser


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not entirely sure (Steve is the Rep Sec), but I'm fairly sure he said that he has someone interested in a West Midlands rep role... as soon as Steve confirms it, you guys can badger him for a meet 

btw welcome


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello Warren - nice to see another member in the west midlands

Ed


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all again,

Yep - would be great to meet up with anyone who's interested sometime soon, even if it's just for an hour or so to stand and stare at our cars!

Have been an avid forum fan since getting my car in January but don't actually "know" anyone else with a TT.

I'm in Solihull by the way.

Cheers,

Warren.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to the club Warren.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you for all the welcomes.

Got my membership pack through the post only a few days after ordering - excellent service.

AbsoluTTe is quality - might get myself some back issues!

Cheers to all concerned  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Thank you for all the welcomes.
> 
> Got my membership pack through the post only a few days after ordering - excellent service.
> 
> ...


Only Â£3 or Â£20 plus P&P for the full set of 1 - 8!

You know you want to!

Lou


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Hi all again,
> 
> Yep - would be great to meet up with anyone who's interested sometime soon, even if it's just for an hour or so to stand and stare at our cars!
> 
> ...


Have a look in the events section, and we will get something going


----------

